# My Borsa Bella Bags arrived!



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I got home yesterday to find my Borsa Bella Kindle and Travel bags in the mail!

I sent Melissa my own fabrics, and the bags are gorgeous! Now all I have left is to find a skin that I like that will match both bags...

Sorry it took me a bit to post photos, I couldn't figure out how to do it! If Oberon comes out with a space themed cover, I'm hoping to get a blue cover that will match the second bag.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Great, can't wait for the photos. I did not know that she did custom orders like that.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Kind said:


> Great, can't wait for the photos. I did not know that she did custom orders like that.


Yes, you can email her for the specifics. While I liked some of the fabrics she has available, they weren't really what I was looking for.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Melissa is absolutely fab about custom orders. I just ordered the Medium Hobo bag in Elegant Black and White on Tuesday afternoon, and it was on my doorstep today! It's a perfect bag if you don't carry much more than a Kindle, wallet, phone, and a few bits and bobs and  lip glosses! Obviously the Large Hobo would hold more. I imagine she could use other fabrics if you asked! 

Nemo


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I didn't see that there were different sizes of the Hobo bags on her site? I just sent her an E-mail for a custom order. I thought the Hobo bag size was too big. But.... if there is a smaller size that may suit me well because I wanted the reversable navy and brown bag. I was going to have her make me a Bella Bag in that fabric. Do you know the size of the medium bag?
  Kdawna


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Melissa has added a FAQ onto the front page of her site, just to cover the custom order questions. I
told her there might be some confusion, between her two store sites and all the posts here. So hopefully this
will help guide all those interested in this option.
http://www.borsabella.com/

I can not wait to see the pics, please post ASAP!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm hoping malissa will expand her borsa bella fella offerings.  i'd like a laminated kindle bag in black or some other guy colors.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> i'm hoping malissa will expand her borsa bella fella offerings. i'd like a laminated kindle bag in black or some other guy colors.


Just ask and you shall receive, Melissa is great like that. I know that she made an all black bag for one of the guys on kindleboards (Kevin, I think).


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

I just got my colorful black kindle travel bag tonight!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

ogie287 (est. 1838) said:


> Just ask and you shall receive, Melissa is great like that. I know that she made an all black bag for one of the guys on kindleboards (Kevin, I think).


thanks ogie287, i've been in contact with Malissa and she said she was going to see what she could find in solid colors. for me black would be nice or any dark color. i hope she can find something water resistant. still debating on a side or top zipper.

Kristus and everyone else i'd like to see pics of your BB bags.

regards kz


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

kdawna said:


> I didn't see that there were different sizes of the Hobo bags on her site? I just sent her an E-mail for a custom order. I thought the Hobo bag size was too big. But.... if there is a smaller size that may suit me well because I wanted the reversable navy and brown bag. I was going to have her make me a Bella Bag in that fabric. Do you know the size of the medium bag?
> Kdawna


Hi Kdawna, Melissa said that pics of the Medium Hobo weren't on the main site yet (on Tuesday when I ordered, could be there now). The dimensions on the Medium Hobo are 12" across the top, 14" across the bottom, and it's about 4" wide. HTH!

Nemo


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I finally figured out how to add photos, they're in the first post!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

What gorgeous bags you have!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I spent the day trying to decide what I wanted and couldn't resist ordering beautiful bags (yes pleural) from Melissa.  My husband will think I am crazy, but you all won't!  I love the blue color you ordered. 
Kdawna


----------

